# Botones del frontal



## kagria (Abr 14, 2007)

Queria saber alguna manera de hallar los botones del frontal en la placa del radiocd , para sacar por detras del radiocd  los cables , para usar desde el volante, como subir volumen + - , haber si me echarais una mano , uso del tester para esto , o con que instrumento Gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2007)

El foro de circuitos de radio fue diseñado para contener sistemas inalámbricos, etc ; no para radios de auto.

El tema será movido.

Saludos


----------

